# Beschränkte 10 Jahres Garantie für RAM, was bedeutet das?



## L-man (22. September 2014)

*Beschränkte 10 Jahres Garantie für RAM, was bedeutet das?*

Hallo,

ich habe vor 3 Jahren einen Satz Corsair XMS 3 RAM bei MF gekauft und diesen auch in einem AMD System (fast) problemlos verwendet. Nach einem Umstieg auf die Ivy Bridge Architektur machte der RAM starke Probleme, ein Z68 Board bootete erst gar nicht und ein neueres Z77 Board erkennt einen der beiden Riegel nicht. Im AMD System läuft er soweit nur stürzt der Rechner ab wenn man memtest durchlaufen lässt, ich hatte schon vorher sporadisch Abstürze habe dieses aber nie dem RAM zugeordnet. Ich dachte da die gewährleistung abgelaufen ist habe ich einfach Pech gehabt. Jetzt habe ich aber gesehen das seitens Corsair eine beschränkte 10 Jahres Garantie besteht und man weitere Infos auf Corsair.com findet. Die Bestimmungen die dort stehen gelten aber nur für ab Februar 2014 gekaufte Artikel und bei älteren soll man den Support fragen. Das mache ich dann mal hiermit, ich hätte gerne weitere Infos ob man in meinem Fall was machen kann


----------



## BlackPanter85 (22. September 2014)

Ich habe mal etwas generell bezüglich der beschränkten Garantie recherchiert und bin bei Kingston auf die Garantiebedingungen gestoßen. So in etwa müsste es dann auch bei Corsair sein.

http://www.kingston.com/de/company/warranty

Und "beschränkt" wahrscheinlich deshalb, weil es in Deutschland rechtlich gesehen keine "lebenslange" Garantie gibt. Dies ist auf 10 oder 12 Jahre beschränkt.


----------



## Bluebeard (24. September 2014)

*AW: Beschränkte 10 Jahres Garantie für RAM, was bedeutet das?*

Hi L-man,

die 10 Jahre sind tatsächlich eine rechtliche Geschichte. Wo erlaubt geben wir lebenslange Garantie auf unseren Speicher. Daher rate ich dir dazu im Kundenportal einen Fall zu erstellen, damit wir den Speicher austauschen können.

Viele Grüße


----------



## L-man (24. September 2014)

*AW: Beschränkte 10 Jahres Garantie für RAM, was bedeutet das?*

alles klar, danke dir. Rechnung habe ich auch noch wieder gefunden. Dann werde ich mich mal an das Kundenportal wenden.


----------



## L-man (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Beschränkte 10 Jahres Garantie für RAM, was bedeutet das?*

habe ich das richtig verstanden das ich das auf eigene Kosten in die Niederlande schicken muss?


----------



## Bluebeard (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Beschränkte 10 Jahres Garantie für RAM, was bedeutet das?*

Das ist korrekt. Versand zu uns wird bei Speicher nicht übernommen.


----------



## L-man (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Beschränkte 10 Jahres Garantie für RAM, was bedeutet das?*

hi ich nochmal, ich habe jetzt Nachricht bekommen das der Austauschspeicher zu mir auf dem Weg ist mit Trackingnummer aber nicht mit welchem Dienst versendet wurde . Mit welchem wird üblicherweise von euch versendet?


----------



## Deathy93 (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Beschränkte 10 Jahres Garantie für RAM, was bedeutet das?*



L-man schrieb:


> hi ich nochmal, ich habe jetzt Nachricht bekommen das der Austauschspeicher zu mir auf dem Weg ist mit Trackingnummer aber nicht mit welchem Dienst versendet wurde . Mit welchem wird üblicherweise von euch versendet?


 
Müsste UPS sein


----------



## Nightslaver (17. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Beschränkte 10 Jahres Garantie für RAM, was bedeutet das?*

Jepp, Corsair verschickt seine Ware in aller Regel über UPS.


----------



## L-man (17. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Beschränkte 10 Jahres Garantie für RAM, was bedeutet das?*

jep, war richtig, kommt aus Taiwan dauert also noch etwas


----------



## L-man (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Beschränkte 10 Jahres Garantie für RAM, was bedeutet das?*

ist angekommen, danke dafür an Corsair, hat alles gut geklappt.


----------



## Bluebeard (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Beschränkte 10 Jahres Garantie für RAM, was bedeutet das?*

Dank dir fürs Feedback. Freut mich zu hören, dass alles gut geklappt hat.


----------



## User7888 (16. April 2019)

*AW: Beschränkte 10 Jahres Garantie für RAM, was bedeutet das?*

Hallo Bluebeard,
bist Du von Corsair? Hab da einen Streit mit Mindfactory wegen einem defekten Corsair Arbeitsspeicher (Kaufpreis299€). Der Arbeitsspeicher ist nach 19 Monaten kaputt gegangen und Mindfactory hat jetzt 190€ Wertersatz vom Kaufpreis abgezogen und verweist mich auf den fehlenden Beweis, dass der Fehler schon von Anfang an bestanden haben müsste, siehe Beweislastumkehr nach dem 6. Monat.
Eine Frechheit! 
Wie soll ich den Fehler bei bestimmungsgemäßen Gebrauch verursacht haben? Was bringt diese Werbung von 10 Jahren Garantie und mehr, wenn ich als Kunde so sitzen gelassen werde,…


----------



## Rizoma (18. April 2019)

*AW: Beschränkte 10 Jahres Garantie für RAM, was bedeutet das?*

Hallo User7888,

Garantie und Gewährleistung sind 2 verschiedene Dinge.

Garantie ist freiwillig und wird in der Regel vom Hersteller gegeben

Gewährleistung ist gesetzlich und der Händler ist daran gebunden. Und da tritt nach 6 Monaten die Beweislastumkehr in Kraft.


----------



## User7888 (19. April 2019)

*AW: Beschränkte 10 Jahres Garantie für RAM, was bedeutet das?*

Es wurde sogar noch besser.
Mindfactory hatte einen Reparaturauftrag oder Austausch. Ram`s konnten nicht mehr repariert werden. Ich wollte Sie wiederhaben und mich an den Hersteller wenden, stattdessen hat Mindfactory die Ware entsorgt, ohne mich erst mal über den gescheiterten Reparaturversuch zu informieren. 
Die  Rechtsabteilung schreibt mir ernsthaft, 
Zitat: 
„Da Sie eine Gutschrift von uns erhalten haben, steht Ihnen auch kein Recht auf die Rückgabe der Ware von uns zu,….“
Das ist gesetzlich falsch und Mindfactory handelt somit illegal. Von mir gab es einen Reparaturauftrag zur Prüfung und die behaupten, dass ich aufgrund der aufgezwungenen Gutschrift kein Recht auf Rückgabe meines Eigentums habe,….
Bitte die eigenen Gedanken machen,…..


----------



## takan (1. Juni 2019)

*AW: Beschränkte 10 Jahres Garantie für RAM, was bedeutet das?*

Mindfactory, meh, bestell ich nicht mehr. Verkaufen gebrauchte/b/c ware als neuware und in meinem fall kam das teil wieder als neuware rein in deren webshop. war amüsant. hab zwar schnell mein geld wiederbekommen wegen 14-tage fernabsatz, aber nochmal bestellen tu ich da nicht! warscheinlich haben sie deine ware an jemanden anderen verkauft. mindfactory hat auch 3 andere shops die sich um einen cent unterscheiden und betreibt auch handel über ebay ohne zu verweisen das sie im auftrag von mindfactory handeln.


----------



## IICARUS (1. Juni 2019)

*AW: Beschränkte 10 Jahres Garantie für RAM, was bedeutet das?*



takan schrieb:


> mindfactory hat auch 3 andere shops die sich um einen cent unterscheiden und betreibt auch handel über ebay ohne zu verweisen das sie im auftrag von mindfactory handeln.


Müssen sie auch nicht, die andere Firmen haben eine eigene Gewerbeanmeldung.
Über Ebay kenne ich es so das als Mitgliedername auch Mindfactory dabei steht.

Zum Rest möchte ich nichts beitragen, habe da auch meine Erfahrung mit der RMA gemacht weshalb ich seit 2015 dort nichts mehr gekauft habe.


----------

